# Woke up feeling awesome today



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't know what exactly happened, maybe it's from taking supplements these past few weeks, but today I woke up and felt really clear-headed and euphoric almost.. Which is odd as I never really feel any emotions at all.

Maybe its the fall weather always seems to put me in a good mood and reminds me of pre-dp times.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

That's great, last time I felt "euphoric" was when I quit eating fast food for a week


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

cool story bro!


----------

